# Hammer Drill anyone?



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone who's got a hammer drill interested in drilling a couple of holes in my driveway in exchange for a buddy trip or twelve pack?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

How many and what size, I like 12 packs.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

If you cant get someone to do it for you, I will loan you mine. PM if you need it and the bits.


----------



## Coolmaker (Mar 22, 2009)

I can help you with that as well. What Dia.?


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

I can help as well if need be. 393-6003.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

4 holes 1/2" bit - need drilled about 4 inches down - for driveway anchors.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

oops, mean to pm... [deleted]


----------

